# Great treatment for cracked, calloused feet



## valley (Apr 1, 2008)

ok, this foot treatment might sound really strange but it might not be all that odd-sounding to any ladies who have breastfed a child.

There is a product called PureLan. If you have it, you can slather a thick layer on your feet at bedtime and then put a pair of heavy socks over it and sleep that way. When you wake up..you seriously think the foot fairy visited and left you some brand new feet!




It makes your feet feel baby soft. I've also had the treatment in the middle of the day..for just 2 hours while sitting in front of the tv. The effects last for several weeks. The socks make your feet warm and open up the pores so the Lanolin soaks in. Its similar to any hand treatment with gloves.





I go barefoot a lot. My feet are scary...callouses on the bottoms and a callous on the top of each big toe. They are dry and cracked from the winter cold. My husband calls them gorilla feet!



Anyhow, I saw this tip from someone else and tried it and in one treatment, the callouses were gone, as well as the cracked dry spots on the bottoms of my feet.

For anyone who doesnt know, PureLan is a nipple salve for new mommies who get sore from nursing their babies. Its a thick gross yellow salve but man...it totally works miracles on dry skin!

Ingredients: 100% USP modified lanolin


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 1, 2008)

that sounds interesting. Thanks for posting. I have calluses on my little toes on both feet from narrow shoes, they're pretty thick so I don't know if lanolin will be enough to soften them up but I might give it a go


----------



## magosienne (Apr 1, 2008)

that sounds really interesting, you should see my feet ! i seem to have inherited my mom's dry feet, we get calluses pretty often !


----------



## valley (Apr 1, 2008)

Sounds like the PureLan would work well for you ladies.



It costs about $6.50 a tube. I dont think you can find it in a store but I know you can get it online.



I was glad to find a use for it finally! My callouses were so thick that you could literally chisel them off.






I was thrilled to find something that actually works to keep my feet soft for weeks at a time. Its like having a pedicure, without all of the tickly scrubbing.


----------



## luxotika (Apr 1, 2008)

So for the dumbest question of the day....

Are callused feet the same thing as like extra skin on your heels that require some sort of shaving device?


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 1, 2008)

I have some Lansinoh left over from when I started nursing so maybe I'll try this!


----------



## valley (Apr 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So for the dumbest question of the day....
Are callused feet the same thing as like extra skin on your heels that require some sort of shaving device?

Thats not a dumb question at all! Actually, I had to go and google an answer because I didnt know how to describe them! 
Here is your answer from this website: Calluses - Foot.com:

Quote:
The formation of calluses is caused by an accumulation of dead skin cells that harden and thicken over an area of the foot. This callus formation is the body's defense mechanism to protect the foot against excessive pressure and friction. Calluses are normally found on the ball-of-the-foot, the heel, and/or the inside of the big toe.
Treatment and Prevention Many people try to alleviate the pain caused by calluses by cutting or trimming them with a razor blade or knife. This is not the way to properly treat calluses. This is very dangerous and can worsen the condition resulting in unnecessary injuries. Diabetics especially should never try this type of treatment.

Hope this helps. Like I said, my calluses are from going barefoot all of the time on my carpets. The bottoms of my feet get constant friction on the floors and the cold dries them out and makes the calluses thicker. The only good thing is that my feet are tough..walking barefoot on gravel doesnt hurt them too much. The bad thing is that they get sore and they are ugly with a capital U!



Although...not too many people look at the bottom of my feet so its not that big of a deal.

AprilRayne: I dont see why Lansinoh wouldnt work just as well!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 2, 2008)

lol, using a knife or a blade ! crazy people ! it never came to my mind i could use them on my calluses.

no, to get rid of the extra dead skin, you should use a pumice stone (my favorite) or a special grater. if i don't do that my heels crack and it's really painful. then you rinse your feet and apply some moisturizing product. then you put some cotton socks on them


----------



## valley (Apr 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, using a knife or a blade ! crazy people ! it never came to my mind i could use them on my calluses.no, to get rid of the extra dead skin, you should use a pumice stone (my favorite) or a special grater. if i don't do that my heels crack and it's really painful. then you rinse your feet and apply some moisturizing product. then you put some cotton socks on them





The thing for me is that my feet are so ticklish that I cant stand using a pumice stone. And I agree on the knife or blade...thats crazy...I never got that desperate. I just try to scrape them off with my fingernails after soaking them!!!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 3, 2008)

Awww Lansinoh is a dream!! I love that stuff!!!


----------



## bulbul (May 17, 2008)

I will try to find Purelan, bcz my feet r ugly and dry.


----------

